# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχω Covid

## Λεονη

Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ περιμένω το PCR Test μου. Με έχει πιάσει κρίση πανικού, το είχε κανείς ; Αν ναι πως το ξεπέρασε ; Τι συμπτώματα είχε

----------


## andreas86

> Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ περιμένω το PCR Test μου. Με έχει πιάσει κρίση πανικού, το είχε κανείς ; Αν ναι πως το ξεπέρασε ; Τι συμπτώματα είχε


Στο μυαλό είσαι εγώ αυτή την στιγμή είμαι σπίτι, με ενοχλεί ο λαιμός έχει βουλώσει λίγο η μύτη μου και σα να μην αναπνέω καλά πρέπει να πάρω μια βαθιά ανάσα γιατί νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι. Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να έχω κορονοιο αλλά πιο πολύ επηρεαστικα από τα λόγια άλλων δεν ξέρω, το τεστ δε το έκανα, εσύ που το έκανες το τέστ σε νοσοκομείο η το αγόρασες από φαρμακείο;; Και πόσο στοιχίζει ένα τεστ;;

----------


## andreas86

Εύχομαι επίσης να βγει αρνητικό το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## andreas86

> Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ περιμένω το PCR Test μου. Με έχει πιάσει κρίση πανικού, το είχε κανείς ; Αν ναι πως το ξεπέρασε ; Τι συμπτώματα είχε


Από όσο έχω ακούσει από άτομα που το έχουν περάσει. Δεν είχαν γεύση νομίζω και όσφρηση, ξέρω άτομο που το πέρασε με πυρετό και άτομο χωρίς να έχει πυρετό

----------


## Λεονη

> Από όσο έχω ακούσει από άτομα που το έχουν περάσει. Δεν είχαν γεύση νομίζω και όσφρηση, ξέρω άτομο που το πέρασε με πυρετό και άτομο χωρίς να έχει πυρετό


Δυστυχώς βγήκα θετική :( και την γεύση μ την χανω σιγά σιγά.. φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μην πάθω τίποτα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δυστυχώς βγήκα θετική :( και την γεύση μ την χανω σιγά σιγά.. φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μην πάθω τίποτα


Όσα άτομα γνωρίζω και περασαν κόβιντ μονο πυρετό εκαναν.Μην αγχωνεσαι.Ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## terhs88

Μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου .. το περνάνε βαριά όσοι έχουν χαμηλό ανοσοποιητικό οι μεγάλοι και αυτοί που έχουν υποκείμενα νοσήματα.. θα κόλλησες πιθανόν από κάποιον ενβολιασμενο θέλει πολύ προσοχή οι εμβολιασμενει μπορεί να νοσήσουν και να μεταδίδουν τον ιό .. 
Όσους ξέρω που ο
Πέρασαν κοβιτ το πέρασαν ελαφρα με απλά συμπτώματα γρίπης σαν αυτές της γνωστές γρίπες που περνάμε το χειμώνα.. μην φοβασε κρατά την ψυχραιμία σου και θα πάνε όλα καλά.


> Δυστυχώς βγήκα θετική :( και την γεύση μ την χανω σιγά σιγά.. φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μην πάθω τίποτα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου .. το περνάνε βαριά όσοι έχουν χαμηλό ανοσοποιητικό οι μεγάλοι και αυτοί που έχουν υποκείμενα νοσήματα.. θα κόλλησες πιθανόν από κάποιον ενβολιασμενο θέλει πολύ προσοχή οι εμβολιασμενει μπορεί να νοσήσουν και να μεταδίδουν τον ιό .. 
> Όσους ξέρω που ο
> Πέρασαν κοβιτ το πέρασαν ελαφρα με απλά συμπτώματα γρίπης σαν αυτές της γνωστές γρίπες που περνάμε το χειμώνα.. μην φοβασε κρατά την ψυχραιμία σου και θα πάνε όλα καλά.


Γιατι οι ανεμβολιαστοι δε το μεταδιδουν;τι πέταξες;

----------


## terhs88

Ναι δεν ειπα αυτό ότι οι ανεβλολιαστοι δεν μεταδίδουν απλά η περίοδος γρίπης όσο ξέρουμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι το χειμώνα και όχι στο κατά καλοκαίρο με υπερβολικές ζεστές.. εφόσον όμως ενβολιαζετε ο κόσμος νοσούν οι ίδιοι και μεταφέρουν τον ιό αυτό είπα ..


> Γιατι οι ανεμβολιαστοι δε το μεταδιδουν;τι πέταξες;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι δεν ειπα αυτό ότι οι ανεβλολιαστοι δεν μεταδίδουν απλά η περίοδος γρίπης όσο ξέρουμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι το χειμώνα και όχι στο κατά καλοκαίρο με υπερβολικές ζεστές.. εφόσον όμως ενβολιαζετε ο κόσμος νοσούν οι ίδιοι και μεταφέρουν τον ιό αυτό είπα ..


Όχι ειπες οτι μαλλον κολλησε από εμβολιασμενο.Οτι να ναι

----------


## terhs88

Δεν φταιωυαν δεν καταλαβαίνεις.. το είπα ξεκάθαρα.


> Όχι ειπες οτι μαλλον κολλησε από εμβολιασμενο.Οτι να ναι

----------


## ladybird12

Εύχομαι να εμβολιαστεί όλος ό κόσμος μπας και βγούμε από από αυτό που μας συμβαίνει. Μία ζωή σέ λοκνταουν θά είμαστε.

Λοιπόν εγώ που δεν έχω καλό ανοσοποιητικό τό πέρασα Με πονοκέφαλο δέκατα καί απώλεια γεύσης όσφρησης 15μερες. Αυτό τό τελευταίο ήταν τό χειρότερο..

Πάρε βιταμίνες και ψυχραιμία. Μήν έχεις παραπάνω συμπτώματα... λόγω άγχους.. και νομίζεις μετά ότι είναι ο ιός.. .

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν φταιωυαν δεν καταλαβαίνεις.. το είπα ξεκάθαρα.


Δε φταιω εγω αν πετάς κοτσανες.
"θα κόλλησες πιθανόν από κάποιον ενβολιασμενο"ταγαρι

----------


## erimitis44

> Δε φταιω εγω αν πετάς κοτσανες.
> "θα κόλλησες πιθανόν από κάποιον ενβολιασμενο"ταγαρι


Οι εμβολιασμένοι μεταδίδουν τον ιό, απλώς σε χαμηλότερο ποσοστό. Δεν είναι απίθανο να έχει δίκιο, απλώς η αποτύπωση της σκέψης του ήταν βεβιασμένη

----------


## Λεονη

Τι συμπτώματα είχαν ; Εγώ έχω πυρετό από την Τρίτη και δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα :( δν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Χθες ένιωθα μοα δύσπνοια και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο φόβος μ..

----------


## Remedy

> Τι συμπτώματα είχαν ; Εγώ έχω πυρετό από την Τρίτη και δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα :( δν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Χθες ένιωθα μοα δύσπνοια και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο φόβος μ..


καλημερα.
μην πανικοβαλλεσαι.
αν δεν πεφτει ο πυρετος σου, θα επισκεφθεις ενα νοσοκομειο.
εκει, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα σου δωσουν την σωστη συνταγη και θα σε στειλουν σπιτι σου.
εχεις εμβολιαστει;

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι δεν ειπα αυτό ότι οι ανεβλολιαστοι δεν μεταδίδουν απλά η περίοδος γρίπης όσο ξέρουμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι το χειμώνα και όχι στο κατά καλοκαίρο με υπερβολικές ζεστές.. εφόσον όμως ενβολιαζετε ο κόσμος νοσούν οι ίδιοι και μεταφέρουν τον ιό αυτό είπα ..


η γριππη δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον κορονοιο.
ΔΕΝ εμβολιαζεται ολος ο κοσμος.
νοσουν πολυ περισσοτερο οι ανεμβολιαστοι και αυτοι μεταφερουν τον ιο.
οι εμβολιασμενοι μπορει και να νοσησουν σε πολυ μικροτερο ποσοστο, αλλα δεν κι δυνευουν να παθουν κατι σοβαρο.
αν νοσησουν, φυσικα και μεταδιδουν, αλλα σε πολυ μικροτερα ποσσοστα.

----------


## Λεονη

> καλημερα.
> μην πανικοβαλλεσαι.
> αν δεν πεφτει ο πυρετος σου, θα επισκεφθεις ενα νοσοκομειο.
> εκει, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα σου δωσουν την σωστη συνταγη και θα σε στειλουν σπιτι σου.
> εχεις εμβολιαστει;


Δυστυχώς όχι… άσε η κατάσταση μου είναι τραγική είχα ραντωεου για το εμβόλιο σε μια εβδομάδα. Κατέβηκα Κρήτη για λίγες μέρες και το κολλήσα εδω.. τώρα είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στην Κρήτη χωρίς κανέναν.. και έχω 4 μέρες 37,4 37,7 κάπου εκεί… 
Δν ξέρεις ποσό το μετανιώνω που ταξίδεψα χωρίς το εμβόλιο…

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οι εμβολιασμένοι μεταδίδουν τον ιό, απλώς σε χαμηλότερο ποσοστό. Δεν είναι απίθανο να έχει δίκιο, απλώς η αποτύπωση της σκέψης του ήταν βεβιασμένη


Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι και οι εμβολιασμενοι μεταδιδουν, νοσηλευτική εχω τελειωσει.Το θέμα ειναι ότι ετσι οπως το ειπε ειναι σα να λεει οτι μονο οι εμβολιασμενοι μεταδιδουν.Και κοβω κεφάλι ότι ειναι κατά των εμβολίων.Ταγαρι από τα λιγα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δυστυχώς όχι… άσε η κατάσταση μου είναι τραγική είχα ραντωεου για το εμβόλιο σε μια εβδομάδα. Κατέβηκα Κρήτη για λίγες μέρες και το κολλήσα εδω.. τώρα είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στην Κρήτη χωρίς κανέναν.. και έχω 4 μέρες 37,4 37,7 κάπου εκεί… 
> Δν ξέρεις ποσό το μετανιώνω που ταξίδεψα χωρίς το εμβόλιο…


δυστυχως η κρητη βουλιαζει απο τον ιο, γιατι εχει μεγαλο ποσσοστο ανεμβολιαστων.
προς το παρον, εχεις δεκατα και οχι ακατεβατο πυρετο.
θελει στενη παρακολουθηση.
βηχα εχεις;

----------


## Marilou

> Δυστυχώς όχι… άσε η κατάσταση μου είναι τραγική είχα ραντωεου για το εμβόλιο σε μια εβδομάδα. Κατέβηκα Κρήτη για λίγες μέρες και το κολλήσα εδω.. τώρα είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στην Κρήτη χωρίς κανέναν.. και έχω 4 μέρες 37,4 37,7 κάπου εκεί… 
> Δν ξέρεις ποσό το μετανιώνω που ταξίδεψα χωρίς το εμβόλιο…


Δες το θετικά αφού το περνάς έτσι ελαφριά .
Θα κάνεις φυσικά αντισώματα απλά χάλασε λιγάκι το πρόγραμμα σου 


Άσε τον πανικό στην άκρη και σκέψου μόνο ότι νοσεις σαν να έχεις ένα απλό κρυωματακι.
Και εμβόλιο να είχες κάνει μπορεί πάλι να κολλουσες απλά θα το περνούσες ακόμα πιο ελαφριά ...

Γρήγορα περαστικά σου και το κυριότερο ψυχραιμία .

----------


## Remedy

παρε τηλεφωνο στο νοσοκομειο αναφορας της περιοχης.
πες τους αναλυτικα τι παρουσιαζεις και κανε ο,τι σου πουν. αν σου πουν να πας απο εκει, να πας. εχω μαθει οτι δινουν φαρμακα για κοβιντ και χωρις ακραια συμπτωματα.
διαφορετικα, να εισαι σε επαφη μαζι τους να τους λες για οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη.

----------


## Remedy

Τα νοσοκομεία της Κρήτης που ορίζονται ως νοσοκομεία αναφοράς είναι τα εξής:

Βασικό: Πανεπιστημιακό ΓΝ ΗρακλείουΑναπληρωματικό: ΓΝ Χανίων «Ο Άγιος Γεώργιος»

----------


## Λεονη

> Τα νοσοκομεία της Κρήτης που ορίζονται ως νοσοκομεία αναφοράς είναι τα εξής:
> 
> Βασικό: Πανεπιστημιακό ΓΝ ΗρακλείουΑναπληρωματικό: ΓΝ Χανίων «Ο Άγιος Γεώργιος»




Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ όλους σας ! Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο στο νοσοκομείο το απόγευμα. Επίσης περιμένω και τηλέφωνο από τον ΕΟΔΥ αλλά μ είπαν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την Δευτέρα.. έχω από τηβ Τρίτη που ξεκίνησαν κάποια συμπτώματα. Όποτε μάλλον είμαι τώρα στην 4 η 5η μέρα με συμπτώματα. Πυρετός έχω δέκατα σταθερά, και βήχα έχω ξυρο - βήχα.

----------


## Remedy

> Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ όλους σας ! Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο στο νοσοκομείο το απόγευμα. Επίσης περιμένω και τηλέφωνο από τον ΕΟΔΥ αλλά μ είπαν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την Δευτέρα.. έχω από τηβ Τρίτη που ξεκίνησαν κάποια συμπτώματα. Όποτε μάλλον είμαι τώρα στην 4 η 5η μέρα με συμπτώματα. Πυρετός έχω δέκατα σταθερά, και βήχα έχω ξυρο - βήχα.


Ψυχραιμία. Ολα θα πανε καλα..

----------


## take a break

Λεονη πως πας; Είσαι καλυτερα;

----------


## Λεονη

> Λεονη πως πας; Είσαι καλυτερα;


Καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιδεινώθηκε ο βήχας μου και φοβάμαι πολύ..

----------


## Marilou

> Καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιδεινώθηκε ο βήχας μου και φοβάμαι πολύ..


Πήγαινε στα επείγοντα .Άλλωστε είναι το σύμπτωμα που αν επιδεινωθεί πας κατευθείαν για να προλάβεις καταστάσεις.

Έχεις ιστορικό με αλλεργίες ή αναπνευστικό? .

----------


## take a break

Ναι καλά λέει ή μαριλου ! Οξυγόνο μετράς;

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιδεινώθηκε ο βήχας μου και φοβάμαι πολύ..


πηγαινε σε ενα νοσοκομειο αναφορας.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιδεινώθηκε ο βήχας μου και φοβάμαι πολύ..


Κορίτσι να πας νοσοκομείο,αλλα μη φοβάσαι
Ολα καλά θα πάνε

----------


## terhs88

*Το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *Το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από τη διαχείριση.*


Πρεζακι επειδή εκανα το εμβολιο;Το ποιος εχει προβλημα φιλε ειναι φανερο.Δρομο τωρα

----------


## Λεονη

> Κορίτσι να πας νοσοκομείο,αλλα μη φοβάσαι
> Ολα καλά θα πάνε


Μίλησα με γιατρούς μου είπανε τι να πάρω δόξα τον Θεό ένας γείτονας μ τα έφερε. Παίρνω ένα συροπι για τον βήχα μέχρι στιγμής για να δούμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μίλησα με γιατρούς μου είπανε τι να πάρω δόξα τον Θεό ένας γείτονας μ τα έφερε. Παίρνω ένα συροπι για τον βήχα μέχρι στιγμής για να δούμε.


Περαστικά κοπελα μου.Δεν είναι κατι,απλα θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει λίγο... υπομονή

----------


## Λεονη

> Περαστικά κοπελα μου.Δεν είναι κατι,απλα θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει λίγο... υπομονή


Σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ ! Θα κάνω υπομονή ! Είμαι στην πεμπτη μερα από τότε π ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα. Για να δούμε πως θα πάει. Σήμερα είμαι λίγο πιο αισιόδοξη! Μ πήραν τον φόβο οι γιατροί ! 
Και εσάς εδώ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ στο φόρουμ με βοηθήσατε παρά πολύ ψυχολογικά !

----------


## Layla123

> Σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ ! Θα κάνω υπομονή ! Είμαι στην πεμπτη μερα από τότε π ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα. Για να δούμε πως θα πάει. Σήμερα είμαι λίγο πιο αισιόδοξη! Μ πήραν τον φόβο οι γιατροί ! 
> Και εσάς εδώ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ στο φόρουμ με βοηθήσατε παρά πολύ ψυχολογικά !


Καλησπέρα ,εγώ με φουλ κρίσεις πανικού και αρρωστοφοβια πέρασα covid πριν τρεις μήνες. Είχα 37 μέχρι 37.5 για 8 μέρες . Μια μέρα ειχα και λίγο ξερό βήχα ,μια άλλη είχα πολύ πονοκέφαλο .κάνει τέτοια που νομίζεις ότι θα έχουν διάρκεια αλλά δεν έχουν και τελικά έχεις κάτι άλλο. Εμείς είχαμε καθοδήγηση από γιατρό ,επικοινωνούσαμε τηλεφωνικά κάθε μέρα και του δίναμε τις τιμές από θερμοκρασία και οξυγόνο ανά τρίωρο. Να σου πω ότι ο άντρας μου είχε 39 κάθε μέρα για 11 μέρες,του έπεφτε πολύ λίγες ώρες τη μέρα,και ενώ εγώ είχα φρικαρει ο γιατρός ήταν πολύ καθυσηχαστικος και δεν το αγχωνε. Μας είχε πει ότι αν κάποτε πρέπει να πας στο νοσοκομείο για προληπτικούς λόγους θα σας το πω εγώ ,και πότε δεν χρειάστηκε ευτυχώς. Είναι πολύ αγχωτικό να το ζεις,το ξέρω και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ,αλλά θα πάνε όλα καλά στο υπόσχομαι ... !! 
Ότι θες ότι νιώθεις μπορείς να ρωτάς ,θεωρώ ότι θα είμαστε και εδώ αρκετοί που το έχουμε περάσει απλά θέλει ξεκούραση.εγω όταν ένιωθα κάποια ώρα της μέρας λίγο καλύτερα ,σηκώνομουν και έκανα δουλειές και μετά ήμουν χειρότερα. Επίσης ο γιατρός μας είχε πει , πεινάμε δεν πειναμε ,να κάνουμε 5 μικρά γεύματα τη μέρα και δύο λίτρα νερό να πίνουμε για να βοηθήσουμε τον οργανισμό μας..

----------


## andreas86

Πρώτα από όλα θα συμβουλευεσαι τον γιατρό σου και μετά μπορείς να παίρνεις περαιτέρω συμβουλές από τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ο αδελφός μου είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο, 3η ημέρα, πολύ βαριά.
Κόλλησε Covid, αυτός και ο φίλος του ταυτόχρονα. Είχαν πάει μαζί σε ένα ανοιχτό θέατρο και μετά από τρεις μέρες είχαν και οι δύο πυρετό. Ο φίλος του, αν και την πέρασε βαριά με πυρετό δεν κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο. Ο αδελφός μου την τρίτη μέρα ξεκίνησε αγωγή με κολχικίνη, δεν έκανε τίποτα! Είχε δύσπνοια και την 5η ημέρα έκανε αιμόπτυση και πήγε νοσοκομείο. Η κατάστασή του βελτιώθηκε λίγο αλλά παρέμεινε στάσιμη παρά τις αντιβιώσεις και την κορτιζόνη που του δίνουν. Αύριο ξεκινάει θεραπεία με μονοκλωνικά αντισώματα. Τον έβαλαν και υπέγραψε επειδή η θεραπεία είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο.
Ο αδελφός μου είναι εμβολιασμένος και με τις δύο δόσεις Pfizer εδώ και 2 μήνες. Ο φίλος του έχει εμβολιαστεί και με τις 2 δόσεις Astra Zeneka, επίσης. Επιπλέον, ο αδελφός μου κόλλησε τα δύο από τα τρία παιδιά του που ευτυχώς το περνάνε με ελαφριά συμπτώματα (μέχρι στιγμής). 
Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι τον Φεβρουάριο η νύφη μου κόλλησε κόβιντ από τον βρεφονηπιακό σταθμό που εργάζεται αλλά παρόλο που ο αδελφός μου τότε ήταν ανεμβολίαστος, δεν κόλλησε από την νύφη μου , αν και στο ίδιο σπίτι, ούτε τα παιδιά είχαν κολλήσει.
Ελπίζω να πάει καλά, έχω μεγάλη αγωνία.

----------


## nikos2

περαστικα του και παντα σιδερενιος!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μίλησα με γιατρούς μου είπανε τι να πάρω δόξα τον Θεό ένας γείτονας μ τα έφερε. Παίρνω ένα συροπι για τον βήχα μέχρι στιγμής για να δούμε.


Ο γιατρός του αδελφού μου του είπε να πάρει οξύμετρο και αν το οξυγόνο πέσει κάτω από 94 να πάει στο νοσοκομείο. Του αδελφού μου έπεσε στο 92 και πήγε νοσοκομείο. Του έκαναν αξονική και βρήκαν πνευμονία και το 25% των πνευμόνων να έχει σοβαρή ζημιά και να μην λειτουργεί. 
Πήγαινε νοσοκομείο κατά την γνώμη μου. Μην φοβάσαι, δεν θα σε κρατήσουν αν δεν διαπιστώσουν ότι είναι αναγκαίο. Αλλά μπορεί να γλιτώσεις τα χειρότερα. Εμείς ξαφνικά, βρεθήκαμε ένα βήμα πριν την εντατική. Στον θάλαμο ο αδελφός μου είναι χειρότερα απ' όλους. Ακόμα δεν έχει διαφύγει τον κίνδυνο ο καημένος αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Επίσης, να σας πω ότι στο Αττικό γινόταν "το αδιαχώρητο" που λένε, πάρα πολλοί ασθενείς με covid, ο αδελφός μου περίμενε πάνω από 3 ώρες για να εξεταστεί. Πάνω από 50 άτομα ήταν με covid για να εξεταστούν την Παρασκευή το πρωί που μπήκε, όλοι με βαριά συμπτώματα. Ένας πατέρας γύρω στα 45 με την κόρη του γύρω στα 20 η οποία δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει καθόλου. Νοσηλεύτηκαν και οι δύο. Το ακόμη πιο απογοητευτικό είναι ότι υπήρχαν πάρα πολλοί νέοι στους ασθενείς. Στον θάλαμο του αδελφού μου νοσηλεύεται ένας 30χρονος.
Επιβλέπει την κατάσταση και ο Τσιόδρας. Τον είδε δύο φορές.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> περαστικα του και παντα σιδερενιος!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο! Περνάμε μεγάλη αγωνία. Ελπίζουμε να ανταποκριθεί στην θεραπεία με τα μονοκλωνικά αντισώματα.

----------


## take a break

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο! Περνάμε μεγάλη αγωνία. Ελπίζουμε να ανταποκριθεί στην θεραπεία με τα μονοκλωνικά αντισώματα.


Κασσανδρα ήταν εμβολιασμενος ο αδερφός σου; Πω πω τι λες τώρα

----------


## Marilou

> Ο αδελφός μου είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο, 3η ημέρα, πολύ βαριά.
> Κόλλησε Covid, αυτός και ο φίλος του ταυτόχρονα. Είχαν πάει μαζί σε ένα ανοιχτό θέατρο και μετά από τρεις μέρες είχαν και οι δύο πυρετό. Ο φίλος του, αν και την πέρασε βαριά με πυρετό δεν κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο. Ο αδελφός μου την τρίτη μέρα ξεκίνησε αγωγή με κολχικίνη, δεν έκανε τίποτα! Είχε δύσπνοια και την 5η ημέρα έκανε αιμόπτυση και πήγε νοσοκομείο. Η κατάστασή του βελτιώθηκε λίγο αλλά παρέμεινε στάσιμη παρά τις αντιβιώσεις και την κορτιζόνη που του δίνουν. Αύριο ξεκινάει θεραπεία με μονοκλωνικά αντισώματα. Τον έβαλαν και υπέγραψε επειδή η θεραπεία είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο.
> Ο αδελφός μου είναι εμβολιασμένος και με τις δύο δόσεις Pfizer εδώ και 2 μήνες. Ο φίλος του έχει εμβολιαστεί και με τις 2 δόσεις Astra Zeneka, επίσης. Επιπλέον, ο αδελφός μου κόλλησε τα δύο από τα τρία παιδιά του που ευτυχώς το περνάνε με ελαφριά συμπτώματα (μέχρι στιγμής). 
> Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι τον Φεβρουάριο η νύφη μου κόλλησε κόβιντ από τον βρεφονηπιακό σταθμό που εργάζεται αλλά παρόλο που ο αδελφός μου τότε ήταν ανεμβολίαστος, δεν κόλλησε από την νύφη μου , αν και στο ίδιο σπίτι, ούτε τα παιδιά είχαν κολλήσει.
> Ελπίζω να πάει καλά, έχω μεγάλη αγωνία.


Γρήγορα περαστικά σας !

Ειναι το δεύτερο περιστατικό που βλέπω με εμβόλιασμενο και πραγματικά με ανησυχεί ακόμα περισσότερο όλο αυτό .

Στο πρώτο που ξέρω ήταν ο άνθρωπος με άσθμα και οι γιατροί του είπαν πως έτσι και δεν έκανε το εμβόλιο τώρα δεν θα μιλούσαν μαζί του .
Δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ μπήκε και εντατική αλλά όλα ευτυχώς πήγαν καλά και τώρα αναρρώνει σπίτι του .

Εύχομαι σύντομα να είναι και ο αδελφός σου κοντά σας !

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Γρήγορα περαστικά σας !
> 
> Ειναι το δεύτερο περιστατικό που βλέπω με εμβόλιασμενο και πραγματικά με ανησυχεί ακόμα περισσότερο όλο αυτό .
> 
> Στο πρώτο που ξέρω ήταν ο άνθρωπος με άσθμα και οι γιατροί του είπαν πως έτσι και δεν έκανε το εμβόλιο τώρα δεν θα μιλούσαν μαζί του .
> Δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ μπήκε και εντατική αλλά όλα ευτυχώς πήγαν καλά και τώρα αναρρώνει σπίτι του .
> 
> Εύχομαι σύντομα να είναι και ο αδελφός σου κοντά σας !


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! Και ο φίλος του αδελφού μου εμβολιασμένος είναι. Εκείνος ευτυχώς το γλίτωσε το νοσοκομείο. Πέρασε μια κόλαση με πυρετό, βήχα και δύσπνοια αλλά από την 5η μέρα ήταν σχετικά καλά.
Μεγάλη προσοχή από όλους, παιδιά! Να φανταστείτε ότι τα φάρμακα που τους βάζουν στον ορό είναι τόσο δυνατά που τους μετράνε συνέχεια το σάκχαρο και κάνουν σε όλους στο θάλαμο ινσουλίνη καθημερινά, σε διαβητικούς και μη. Όμως, το παρήγορο είναι ότι τώρα οι γιατροί έχουν περισσότερα "όπλα" (φάρμακα) κατά του ιού.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Κασσανδρα ήταν εμβολιασμενος ο αδερφός σου; Πω πω τι λες τώρα


Ναι, εμβολιασμένος! Επειδή είναι καθηγητής σε ΕΠΑΛ φοβοταν πολύ την μετάδοση. Επιπλέον, έχει και τρία παιδιά, αγόρια, το ένα 13 χρονών, το άλλο 16 και το μεγάλο 18 και είναι δύσκολο να τα "μαζέψεις" και να προσέχουν όπως πρέπει, τώρα στην εφηβεία. Τελικά, τα μεγάλα κόλλησαν και τα δύο από τον αδελφό μου.
Σημείωση: Στον θάλαμο του είναι ο μόνος εμβολιασμένος, οι άλλοι είναι ανεμβολίαστοι (4 άτομα). .

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
περαστικα στον αδερφο σου, κασσανδρα. το εμβολιο προφυλασσει απο τα χειροτερα σε συντριπτικα ποσοστα, αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι βεβαιος οτι δεν θα περασει την ασθενεια. στα βαρια περιστατικα, πανε 90- 95% ανεμβολιαστοι... πολλη προσοχη για ολους μας..

αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα ανα εκατομμυριο εμβολιασμενων για ασθενεια, αλλα και για παρενεργειες.για ανεμβολιαστους, δεν συζηταμε. πολυ χειροτερα...



https://i.postimg.cc/xjwHbCLn/vaccine-rates.jpg

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> καλημερα.
> περαστικα στον αδερφο σου, κασσανδρα. το εμβολιο προφυλασσει απο τα χειροτερα σε συντριπτικα ποσοστα, αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι βεβαιος οτι δεν θα περασει την ασθενεια. στα βαρια περιστατικα, πανε 90- 95% ανεμβολιαστοι... πολλη προσοχη για ολους μας..
> 
> αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα ανα εκατομμυριο εμβολιασμενων για ασθενεια, αλλα και για παρενεργειες.για ανεμβολιαστους, δεν συζηταμε. πολυ χειροτερα...
> 
> https://postimg.cc/c6c6pdDb


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Remedy! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## take a break

> Ναι, εμβολιασμένος! Επειδή είναι καθηγητής σε ΕΠΑΛ φοβοταν πολύ την μετάδοση. Επιπλέον, έχει και τρία παιδιά, αγόρια, το ένα 13 χρονών, το άλλο 16 και το μεγάλο 18 και είναι δύσκολο να τα "μαζέψεις" και να προσέχουν όπως πρέπει, τώρα στην εφηβεία. Τελικά, τα μεγάλα κόλλησαν και τα δύο από τον αδελφό μου.
> Σημείωση: Στον θάλαμο του είναι ο μόνος εμβολιασμένος, οι άλλοι είναι ανεμβολίαστοι (4 άτομα). .


Και έξω θέλει μάσκα σε θερινά σινεμά και θέατρα. Είναι όλοι παντού χύμα στο κύμα.

----------


## take a break

Κασσανδρα μπορεί να μην του έκανε διουλου αντισώματα, γίνεται και αυτό

----------


## andreas86

Περαστικά Κασσάνδρα στον αδελφό σου περαστικά σε όλους που ταλαιπωρούνται με αυτό τον ιό. Στις μεγάλες πόλεις κυρίως είναι επικίνδυνα, εγώ διαμένω σε μικρή πόλη και δεν φοβάμαι, αν και πότε μου δεν φοβόμουν τον κορονοιο χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω κάποιος, μόνο αυτές τις μέρες που είχα λίγο πονόλαιμο και μια μέρα για λίγες ώρες δύσπνοια μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως έχω κορονοιο, αλλά είμαι καλά τώρα, μπορεί να το είχα ή το έχω και να μην το ξέρω, δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι όλοι που έχουν τον ιό θα είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Κασσανδρα μπορεί να μην του έκανε διουλου αντισώματα, γίνεται και αυτό


Και βέβαια, γίνεται! Τώρα μόλις τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι η γιατρός του, του είπε ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν κάνουν αντισώματα ή κάνουν λίγα. Αυτό διαπιστώνουν τώρα οι επιστήμονες. Κυρίως αυτοί που κάνουν θεραπεία με κορτιζόνη, θα πρέπει να τελειώσουν την θεραπεία τους και μετά να κάνουν το εμβόλιο. Επίσης, άνθρωποι με αυτοάνοσα δεν ανταποκρίνονται καλά στο εμβόλιο και αυτοί που κάνουν θεραπεία με ανοσοκατασταλτικά φάρμακα. Μία άλλη κατηγορία είναι αυτοί που έχουν κάποιους καρκίνους. Έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι πολλοί με κακοήθειες δεν ανταποκρίνονται στο εμβόλιο και δεν κάνουν αντισώματα. Και είναι και άλλοι που ακόμη δεν γνωρίζουμε γιατί δεν κάνουν αντισώματα. 
Ο αδελφός μου έπαιρνε το τελευταίο διάστημα μια μικρή δόση κορτιζόνης για ένα πρόβλημα με το γονατό του. Ίσως αυτό να επηρέασε τα αντισώματα.

----------


## take a break

Kασσανδρα αυτό μου είπε μόλις μία γνωστή μου πως επειδή έχει αυτοανοσο δεν έκανε διόλου αντισώματα. Έκανε τεστ φυσικά αντισωμάτων και το βρήκε. Τώρα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πάλι τι κάνεις; Περαστικα εύχομαι.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Περαστικά Κασσάνδρα στον αδελφό σου περαστικά σε όλους που ταλαιπωρούνται με αυτό τον ιό. Στις μεγάλες πόλεις κυρίως είναι επικίνδυνα, εγώ διαμένω σε μικρή πόλη και δεν φοβάμαι, αν και πότε μου δεν φοβόμουν τον κορονοιο χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω κάποιος, μόνο αυτές τις μέρες που είχα λίγο πονόλαιμο και μια μέρα για λίγες ώρες δύσπνοια μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως έχω κορονοιο, αλλά είμαι καλά τώρα, μπορεί να το είχα ή το έχω και να μην το ξέρω, δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι όλοι που έχουν τον ιό θα είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση!!


Όχι, βέβαια. Δεν σημαίνει ότι όσοι έχουν τον ιό θα αρρωστήσουν. Χθες που πήγα με τη νύφη μου στο Αττικό να αφήσουμε ρούχα στον αδελφό μου, έξω από την κλινική covid (που απαγορεύεται η είσοδος σε όλους) ήταν μια κυρία που είχε πάει την μητέρα της 85 χρόνων επειδή της είχε πέσει το νάτριο. Μόλις την παρέλαβαν, της έκαναν τεστ κόβιντ και ήταν θετική και εντελώς ασυμπτωματική η γιαγιουλα, και την έβαλαν στην πτέρυγα covid να κάνει την θεραπεία για το νάτριο.

----------


## andreas86

> Όχι, βέβαια. Δεν σημαίνει ότι όσοι έχουν τον ιό θα αρρωστήσουν. Χθες που πήγα με τη νύφη μου στο Αττικό να αφήσουμε ρούχα στον αδελφό μου, έξω από την κλινική covid (που απαγορεύεται η είσοδος σε όλους) ήταν μια κυρία που είχε πάει την μητέρα της 85 χρόνων επειδή της είχε πέσει το νάτριο. Μόλις την παρέλαβαν, της έκαναν τεστ κόβιντ και ήταν θετική και εντελώς ασυμπτωματική η γιαγιουλα, και την έβαλαν στην πτέρυγα covid να κάνει την θεραπεία για το νάτριο.


Ναι τώρα επηρεαστικα και με έπιασε σαν δύσπνοια, το μυαλό τα κάνει όλα!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Kασσανδρα αυτό μου είπε μόλις μία γνωστή μου πως επειδή έχει αυτοανοσο δεν έκανε διόλου αντισώματα. Έκανε τεστ φυσικά αντισωμάτων και το βρήκε. Τώρα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πάλι τι κάνεις; Περαστικα εύχομαι.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, μόνο οι επιδημιολογοι μπορεί να το γνωρίζουν και είναι αμφίβολο αν το γνωρίζουν κι αυτοί. Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι να φοράμε μάσκες, να προσέχουμε πολύ και να κρατάμε αποστάσεις ή να κάνουμε τεστ αντισωμάτων (;) 
Ξέρω βρε παιδιά, τί να πω! Αυτός δεν είναι ιός, είναι κατάρα!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ναι τώρα επηρεαστικα και με έπιασε σαν δύσπνοια, το μυαλό τα κάνει όλα!


Κι εγώ έχω πάθει μεγάλη φρίκη. Ιδιαίτερα επειδή ο άντρας μου πήγε τον αδελφό μου στα επείγοντα με το αυτοκίνητο επειδή το ασθενοφόρο αργούσε και φοβηθηκαμε μήπως πεθάνει από την δύσπνοια. Βέβαια με τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά και με διπλή μάσκα.

----------


## take a break

> Κι εγώ έχω πάθει μεγάλη φρίκη. Ιδιαίτερα επειδή ο άντρας μου πήγε τον αδελφό μου στα επείγοντα με το αυτοκίνητο επειδή το ασθενοφόρο αργούσε και φοβηθηκαμε μήπως πεθάνει από την δύσπνοια. Βέβαια με τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά και με διπλή μάσκα.


Πολύ κρίμα και το εμβόλιο έκανε ο άνθρωπος και την ταλαιπωρία να περνα τώρα. Νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε όλοι να κάνουμε τεστ αντισωμάτων και πριν το εμβόλιο μην περάσαμε τον ιό ( κανείς πληθώρα αντισωμάτων)και μετά μην δεν μας έχει κάνει αντισώματα και πετάμε μάσκες. Και θα έπρεπε πριν το εμβόλιο να γίνεται ραπιντ. Πολλοί έχουν δεν το ξέρουν κάνουν το εμβόλιο και τραβολογιουνται μετά στα νοσοκομεία.

----------


## Λεονη

> Ο αδελφός μου είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο, 3η ημέρα, πολύ βαριά.
> Κόλλησε Covid, αυτός και ο φίλος του ταυτόχρονα. Είχαν πάει μαζί σε ένα ανοιχτό θέατρο και μετά από τρεις μέρες είχαν και οι δύο πυρετό. Ο φίλος του, αν και την πέρασε βαριά με πυρετό δεν κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο. Ο αδελφός μου την τρίτη μέρα ξεκίνησε αγωγή με κολχικίνη, δεν έκανε τίποτα! Είχε δύσπνοια και την 5η ημέρα έκανε αιμόπτυση και πήγε νοσοκομείο. Η κατάστασή του βελτιώθηκε λίγο αλλά παρέμεινε στάσιμη παρά τις αντιβιώσεις και την κορτιζόνη που του δίνουν. Αύριο ξεκινάει θεραπεία με μονοκλωνικά αντισώματα. Τον έβαλαν και υπέγραψε επειδή η θεραπεία είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο.
> Ο αδελφός μου είναι εμβολιασμένος και με τις δύο δόσεις Pfizer εδώ και 2 μήνες. Ο φίλος του έχει εμβολιαστεί και με τις 2 δόσεις Astra Zeneka, επίσης. Επιπλέον, ο αδελφός μου κόλλησε τα δύο από τα τρία παιδιά του που ευτυχώς το περνάνε με ελαφριά συμπτώματα (μέχρι στιγμής). 
> Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι τον Φεβρουάριο η νύφη μου κόλλησε κόβιντ από τον βρεφονηπιακό σταθμό που εργάζεται αλλά παρόλο που ο αδελφός μου τότε ήταν ανεμβολίαστος, δεν κόλλησε από την νύφη μου , αν και στο ίδιο σπίτι, ούτε τα παιδιά είχαν κολλήσει.
> Ελπίζω να πάει καλά, έχω μεγάλη αγωνία.


Ποπο … εύχομαι περαστικά στον αδερφό σου και να πάνε όλα καλά ! Είναι απίστευτο πως χτυπάει αυτός ο ιός . Και εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι έλεγα πάντα σιγά μια γρίπη είναι αλλά τώρα π την πάτησα πραγματικά δεν το εύχομαι σε κανέναν. !
Μίλησα με γιατρούς και ο ένας μ είπε να πάρω αντιβίωση προληπτικά για λοίμωξη στους πνεύμονες. Είναι το τρίτο χάπι π πηρα τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα ελαττωθήκαν λίγο. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσω έτσι !

----------


## take a break

Λεονη μεσα από την ψυχή μου να ναι ελαφριά τα συμπτώματα. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι μία γρίπη όπως όλοι πίστευαν στην αρχή και ακόμα υπάρχουν αρνητές ενώ τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά. Εμείς εδώ μέσα παλευουμε και με ψυχικές ασθένειες κάτι που θα κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολη την μάχη μας οπότε προσοχή. Μην βγάζουμε μάσκες σε τόπους με συνωστισμό .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ποπο … εύχομαι περαστικά στον αδερφό σου και να πάνε όλα καλά ! Είναι απίστευτο πως χτυπάει αυτός ο ιός . Και εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι έλεγα πάντα σιγά μια γρίπη είναι αλλά τώρα π την πάτησα πραγματικά δεν το εύχομαι σε κανέναν. !
> Μίλησα με γιατρούς και ο ένας μ είπε να πάρω αντιβίωση προληπτικά για λοίμωξη στους πνεύμονες. Είναι το τρίτο χάπι π πηρα τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα ελαττωθήκαν λίγο. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσω έτσι !


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Περαστικά και σ εσένα Λεονη, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Να είσαι σε επαφή με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## Remedy

> Ποπο … εύχομαι περαστικά στον αδερφό σου και να πάνε όλα καλά ! Είναι απίστευτο πως χτυπάει αυτός ο ιός . Και εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι έλεγα πάντα σιγά μια γρίπη είναι αλλά τώρα π την πάτησα πραγματικά δεν το εύχομαι σε κανέναν. !
> Μίλησα με γιατρούς και ο ένας μ είπε να πάρω αντιβίωση προληπτικά για λοίμωξη στους πνεύμονες. Είναι το τρίτο χάπι π πηρα τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα ελαττωθήκαν λίγο. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσω έτσι !


καλυτερα ετσι, λεονη...
θα εχεις κι εσυ την ηρεμια σου, γιατι η υποτροπη χτυπαει ξαφνικα.
εξαλλου ειναι πολυ ανησυχητικα τα long covid συμπτωματα και ισως μια αγωγη απο νωρις να βοηθησει να μην μεινουν προβληματικα καταλοιπα στους πνευμονες..

----------


## take a break

Και ο υπουργός ανάπτυξης νοσεί πλήρως εμβολιασμενος, οπότε ναι χτυπάει και τους εμβολιασμενος. Νοσούν και μεταδίδουν οπότε ή προφύλαξη είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## take a break

Leoni , είσαι καλύτερα;
Κασσανδρα ο αδερφός σου πήρε τα αντιμονοκλωνικα;

----------


## Marilou

> Ποπο … εύχομαι περαστικά στον αδερφό σου και να πάνε όλα καλά ! Είναι απίστευτο πως χτυπάει αυτός ο ιός . Και εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι έλεγα πάντα σιγά μια γρίπη είναι αλλά τώρα π την πάτησα πραγματικά δεν το εύχομαι σε κανέναν. !
> Μίλησα με γιατρούς και ο ένας μ είπε να πάρω αντιβίωση προληπτικά για λοίμωξη στους πνεύμονες. Είναι το τρίτο χάπι π πηρα τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα ελαττωθήκαν λίγο. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσω έτσι !


Καλημέρα !
Πολύ καλά έκανες και να ξέρεις ότι δίνεται και αγωγή -θςραπεια για τα πνευμόνια πλέον σε όλους όσους εμφανίζουν βήχα γιατί υπάρχουν πολύ διαφορετικές εξελίξεις .

Μια συμβουλή ,πρόσεχε λιγάκι τώρα με την ζέστη ,με τα κλιματιστικά και τους ανεμιστήρες γιατί το παραμικρό κρυωματακι ο οργανισμός σου θα το λάβει διαφορετικά .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Leoni , είσαι καλύτερα;
> Κασσανδρα ο αδερφός σου πήρε τα αντιμονοκλωνικα;


Ο αδελφός μου πάει πάρα πολύ καλά. Χθες το μεσημέρι του έβγαλαν και το οξυγόνο και θα πάρει εξιτήριο μεθαύριο. Τα μονοκλωνικά του τα χορηγούν από χθες, σ' αυτόν και σε άλλους στον θάλαμο. Όμως, τους ενημέρωσαν από πριν ότι δίνονται βάσει ερευνητικού προγράμματος και υπάρχει πιθανότητα (36% αν θυμάμαι καλά) η θεραπεία να είναι placebo. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει μία στις τρεις πιθανότητα τα μονοκλωνικά που του έδωσαν να είναι ένας απλός ορός. Ποιός ορός είναι κανονικός, με μονοκλωνικά και ποιός είναι placebo δεν το γνωρίζουν ούτε οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί που το δίνουν στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά μόνον οι ερευνητές που τους στέλνουν τα στοιχεία του ασθενούς, την πορεία του και τον ιδιαίτερο αριθμό του συγκεκριμένου ορού μονοκλωνικών που του χορηγήθηκε.Μονοκλωνικά δεν έδωσαν σε έναν παππού με άνοια που είχε covid. 
Το ελπιδοφόρο είναι ότι όλοι οι ασθενείς που γνώρισε σε αυτή την φάση ο αδελφός μου, πήγαν καλά και παίρνουν εξιτήριο, ακόμη και ο υπέργηρος παππούς με την άνοια πήρε εξιτήριο σήμερα και στην θέση του έφεραν έναν περίπου 35χρονο νέο ασθενή με covid. Βασικά από πέρυσι μέχρι φέτος έχουν βρεθεί κάποια φάρμακα, αντιβιώσεις και θεραπείες. Πέρυσι τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, απ' ό,τι μου λέει και η αδελφή της νύφης μου που είναι νοσηλεύτρια στο Ηράκλειο και ήταν σε τμήμα covid.
Ο αδελφός μου θα μπορούσε να βγει και σήμερα αλλά θα κάτσει μέχρι την Παρασκευή για να τελειώσει την θεραπεία με τα μονοκλωνικά.
Όλα καλά παιδιά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας.

----------


## Marilou

Μπράβο Κασσάνδρα πολύ ευχάριστα νέα !
Σίγουρα οι γιατροί ακολουθούν πειραματικές μεθόδους και βάση των αποτελεσμάτων κρίνουν εφόσον μιλάνε για κάτι καινούργιο .

Πιστεύω το γεγονός ότι ο αδελφός σου ήταν εμβολιασμενος μπορεί να βοήθησε περισσότερο στην ίαση του .

Ξέρεις αν ο παππούς ήταν εμβολισμενος ?
Οι γιατροί επιμένουν πολλοί σε άτομα μεγάλης ηλικίας και αυτά που ανήκουν σε ευπαθείς ομάδες και για τον λόγο ότι κάποιες αγωγές που πρέπει να χορηγηθούν σε περίπτωση που νοσήσουν δεν επιτρέπονται βάση του ιστορικού τους οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι κατάληξη θα έχουν ..

----------


## take a break

> Ο αδελφός μου πάει πάρα πολύ καλά. Χθες το μεσημέρι του έβγαλαν και το οξυγόνο και θα πάρει εξιτήριο μεθαύριο. Τα μονοκλωνικά του τα χορηγούν από χθες, σ' αυτόν και σε άλλους στον θάλαμο. Όμως, τους ενημέρωσαν από πριν ότι δίνονται βάσει ερευνητικού προγράμματος και υπάρχει πιθανότητα (36% αν θυμάμαι καλά) η θεραπεία να είναι placebo. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει μία στις τρεις πιθανότητα τα μονοκλωνικά που του έδωσαν να είναι ένας απλός ορός. Ποιός ορός είναι κανονικός, με μονοκλωνικά και ποιός είναι placebo δεν το γνωρίζουν ούτε οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί που το δίνουν στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά μόνον οι ερευνητές που τους στέλνουν τα στοιχεία του ασθενούς, την πορεία του και τον ιδιαίτερο αριθμό του συγκεκριμένου ορού μονοκλωνικών που του χορηγήθηκε.Μονοκλωνικά δεν έδωσαν σε έναν παππού με άνοια που είχε covid. 
> Το ελπιδοφόρο είναι ότι όλοι οι ασθενείς που γνώρισε σε αυτή την φάση ο αδελφός μου, πήγαν καλά και παίρνουν εξιτήριο, ακόμη και ο υπέργηρος παππούς με την άνοια πήρε εξιτήριο σήμερα και στην θέση του έφεραν έναν περίπου 35χρονο νέο ασθενή με covid. Βασικά από πέρυσι μέχρι φέτος έχουν βρεθεί κάποια φάρμακα, αντιβιώσεις και θεραπείες. Πέρυσι τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, απ' ό,τι μου λέει και η αδελφή της νύφης μου που είναι νοσηλεύτρια στο Ηράκλειο και ήταν σε τμήμα covid.
> Ο αδελφός μου θα μπορούσε να βγει και σήμερα αλλά θα κάτσει μέχρι την Παρασκευή για να τελειώσει την θεραπεία με τα μονοκλωνικά.
> Όλα καλά παιδιά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας.


Δόξα τον Θεό, μπραβο

----------


## andreas86

> Ο αδελφός μου πάει πάρα πολύ καλά. Χθες το μεσημέρι του έβγαλαν και το οξυγόνο και θα πάρει εξιτήριο μεθαύριο. Τα μονοκλωνικά του τα χορηγούν από χθες, σ' αυτόν και σε άλλους στον θάλαμο. Όμως, τους ενημέρωσαν από πριν ότι δίνονται βάσει ερευνητικού προγράμματος και υπάρχει πιθανότητα (36% αν θυμάμαι καλά) η θεραπεία να είναι placebo. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει μία στις τρεις πιθανότητα τα μονοκλωνικά που του έδωσαν να είναι ένας απλός ορός. Ποιός ορός είναι κανονικός, με μονοκλωνικά και ποιός είναι placebo δεν το γνωρίζουν ούτε οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί που το δίνουν στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά μόνον οι ερευνητές που τους στέλνουν τα στοιχεία του ασθενούς, την πορεία του και τον ιδιαίτερο αριθμό του συγκεκριμένου ορού μονοκλωνικών που του χορηγήθηκε.Μονοκλωνικά δεν έδωσαν σε έναν παππού με άνοια που είχε covid. 
> Το ελπιδοφόρο είναι ότι όλοι οι ασθενείς που γνώρισε σε αυτή την φάση ο αδελφός μου, πήγαν καλά και παίρνουν εξιτήριο, ακόμη και ο υπέργηρος παππούς με την άνοια πήρε εξιτήριο σήμερα και στην θέση του έφεραν έναν περίπου 35χρονο νέο ασθενή με covid. Βασικά από πέρυσι μέχρι φέτος έχουν βρεθεί κάποια φάρμακα, αντιβιώσεις και θεραπείες. Πέρυσι τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, απ' ό,τι μου λέει και η αδελφή της νύφης μου που είναι νοσηλεύτρια στο Ηράκλειο και ήταν σε τμήμα covid.
> Ο αδελφός μου θα μπορούσε να βγει και σήμερα αλλά θα κάτσει μέχρι την Παρασκευή για να τελειώσει την θεραπεία με τα μονοκλωνικά.
> Όλα καλά παιδιά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας.


Ευχάριστα νέα!!

----------


## panos19

βρε παιδια εσας αυτα με τις συνομοσιες δεν σας κανει να αμφιβαλεται?

----------


## take a break

> βρε παιδια εσας αυτα με τις συνομοσιες δεν σας κανει να αμφιβαλεται?


Μακάρι να ήταν συνομωσία όλα έλα όμως που είναι αλήθεια. Ο ιός υπάρχει και είναι επικίνδυνος πάλι καλά που αρχίζουν και δινουν και τα μονοκλωνικα για κάποιους που δεν κάνουν ανοσία.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μπράβο Κασσάνδρα πολύ ευχάριστα νέα !
> Σίγουρα οι γιατροί ακολουθούν πειραματικές μεθόδους και βάση των αποτελεσμάτων κρίνουν εφόσον μιλάνε για κάτι καινούργιο .
> 
> Πιστεύω το γεγονός ότι ο αδελφός σου ήταν εμβολιασμενος μπορεί να βοήθησε περισσότερο στην ίαση του .
> 
> Ξέρεις αν ο παππούς ήταν εμβολισμενος ?
> Οι γιατροί επιμένουν πολλοί σε άτομα μεγάλης ηλικίας και αυτά που ανήκουν σε ευπαθείς ομάδες και για τον λόγο ότι κάποιες αγωγές που πρέπει να χορηγηθούν σε περίπτωση που νοσήσουν δεν επιτρέπονται βάση του ιστορικού τους οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι κατάληξη θα έχουν ..


Οι τρεις στον θάλαμο δεν ήταν εμβολιασμένοι. Ο παππούς λόγω της άνοιας δεν επικοινωνούσε με το περιβάλλον, ο καημένος. Τον είχαν δεμένο, μόνο με ορό (δεν του έδιναν τροφή) 
και μάλλον του χορηγούσαν ηρεμιστικά γιατί κοιμόταν συνέχεια. Δεν ήταν δυνατόν να τον ρωτήσει. 
Η γιατρός είπε ότι αν είχε αντισώματα από το εμβόλιο, ναι, τον βοήθησε το εμβόλιο τον αδελφό μου. Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε ουσιαστικά "ακύρωσε" την δράση του εμβολίου.

----------


## take a break

> Οι τρεις στον θάλαμο δεν ήταν εμβολιασμένοι. Ο παππούς λόγω της άνοιας δεν επικοινωνούσε με το περιβάλλον, ο καημένος. Τον είχαν δεμένο, μόνο με ορό (δεν του έδιναν τροφή) 
> και μάλλον του χορηγούσαν ηρεμιστικά γιατί κοιμόταν συνέχεια. Δεν ήταν δυνατόν να τον ρωτήσει. 
> Η γιατρός είπε ότι αν είχε αντισώματα από το εμβόλιο, ναι, τον βοήθησε το εμβόλιο τον αδελφό μου. Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε ουσιαστικά "ακύρωσε" την δράση του εμβολίου.


Kασσανδρα ένας γείτονας μας γύρω στα 50 το πέρασε πολύ βαριά με νοσηλεία κτλ.δεν έκανε διολου αντισώματα και έκανε και τις δύο δόσεις εμβολίου . Τώρα λογικά με τα αντίσωματα ο αδερφός σου δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε φτάσει νοσοκομείο με το τίποτα μα γι αυτό το κάνεις το εμβόλιο για να μην φτασεις νοσηλεία.

----------


## andreas86

> βρε παιδια εσας αυτα με τις συνομοσιες δεν σας κανει να αμφιβαλεται?


Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλλω για τον ιό υπάρχει, αλλά ίσως η κυβέρνηση για δικά της συμφέροντα το τραβάει πολύ, επίσης αμφιβάλλω για την εγκυρότητα των εμβολίων με όλα αυτά που ακούω καθημερινά, φοβάμαι όταν δεν είμαι καλά μήπως έχω κορονοιο, αλλά περισσότερο φοβάμαι της παρενέργειες του εμβολίου που μπορεί να επιφέρει στον οργανισμό μου! Αλλά δεν αμφισβητώ όπως είπε και στην αρχή ότι υπάρχει κορονοιος και υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν πεθάνει η νοσούν βαριά από αυτό, έχουμε εξάλλου και άτομα εδώ μέσα που το επιβεβαιώνουν!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Kασσανδρα ένας γείτονας μας γύρω στα 50 το πέρασε πολύ βαριά με νοσηλεία κτλ.δεν έκανε διολου αντισώματα και έκανε και τις δύο δόσεις εμβολίου . Τώρα λογικά με τα αντίσωματα ο αδερφός σου δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε φτάσει νοσοκομείο με το τίποτα μα γι αυτό το κάνεις το εμβόλιο για να μην φτασεις νοσηλεία.


Ναι, απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έκανε αντισώματα ή τα κατέστειλε η κορτιζόνη. Και γενικά, μετά το εμβόλιο ένιωθε κάπως καταβεβλημένος και αδύναμος και έπεσε και τρεις φορές στο δρόμο. Ένιωθε ξαφνικά να "λύνονται" τα πόδια του. 
Όμως, αδυναμία μυών κάνει και η κορτιζόνη που χρονικά συνέπεσε με το εμβόλιο. Επίσης, έχει και ένα αυτοάνοσο που λέγεται νεφρίτιδα, οπότε μπλέκεται το πράγμα. Δεν είναι ο αδελφός μου μια κλασική περίπτωση να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για το εμβόλιο.

----------


## take a break

> Ναι, απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έκανε αντισώματα ή τα κατέστειλε η κορτιζόνη. Και γενικά, μετά το εμβόλιο ένιωθε κάπως καταβεβλημένος και αδύναμος και έπεσε και τρεις φορές στο δρόμο. Ένιωθε ξαφνικά να "λύνονται" τα πόδια του. 
> Όμως, αδυναμία μυών κάνει και η κορτιζόνη που χρονικά συνέπεσε με το εμβόλιο. Επίσης, έχει και ένα αυτοάνοσο που λέγεται νεφρίτιδα, οπότε μπλέκεται το πράγμα. Δεν είναι ο αδελφός μου μια κλασική περίπτωση να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για το εμβόλιο.


Oχι Κασσανδρα δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα από τον αδερφό σου για το εμβόλιο. Εδώ και άνθρωποι που νοσησαν βαριά από τον ιό δεν κάνανε καθόλου αντισώματα ενώ άλλοι που νοσησαν ελαφρά έχουν φουλ , αυτοπωσ εξηγείται παλι; Είναι όλα πρωτοφανη και γι αυτό μας κάνουν ολα εντύπωση.

----------


## panos19

> Μακάρι να ήταν συνομωσία όλα έλα όμως που είναι αλήθεια. Ο ιός υπάρχει και είναι επικίνδυνος πάλι καλά που αρχίζουν και δινουν και τα μονοκλωνικα για κάποιους που δεν κάνουν ανοσία.


και πως το ξέρεις μπορεί να είναι? τόσες ασθένειες υπάρχουν καρκίνος, aids κλπ και δεν έχουν βγάλει τίποτα


Andrea 86
μετά απόχρόνια θα δείξει τις παρενέργειες, αυτά με τον ιό ότι τον δημιούργησαν δεν το πιστεύεις?

----------


## take a break

> και πως το ξέρεις μπορεί να είναι? τόσες ασθένειες υπάρχουν καρκίνος, aids κλπ και δεν έχουν βγάλει τίποτα
> 
> 
> Andrea 86
> μετά απόχρόνια θα δείξει τις παρενέργειες, αυτά με τον ιό ότι τον δημιούργησαν δεν το πιστεύεις?


Πως το ξέρω ; Εδώ πήγαν εντατική άνθρωποι υγιεις από την γειτονιά μου και το ευρύτερο περιβαλλον μου , συγγενείς κτλ.και γυρισαν πίσω 10 και 15 κιλά λιγότερο με θέματα σε πνευμονία, καρδια. Τι ψέματα όλα αυτά;

----------


## panos19

εδώ βαφτιζαν θανάτους ότι πέθαναν από τον ιό

ο καθένας το περνάει διαφορετικά

----------


## take a break

> εδώ βαφτιζαν θανάτους ότι πέθαναν από τον ιό
> 
> ο καθένας το περνάει διαφορετικά


Nαι αν το περάσεις ελαφρά όλα καλά και άγια, αν το περάσεις όμως βαριά και το περάσανε βαριά και 33χρονοι και 39χρονοι χωρίς υποκείμενο νόσημα κάποιοι νέοι 45 αρηδες και 40αρηδες πέθαναν κιόλας.
Και όσοι βγήκαν από τις κλινικές λένε ούτε στον χειρότερο σου εχθρό. Καλύτερα φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να χεις τα μισα

----------


## Λεονη

Ένα μικρό update και από εμενα όλα δόξα τον Θεό πήγαν καλά ! Είμαι στην 9η μέρα από τότε π ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα. 
Έχω να σας πω ότι η αντιβίωση με έσωσε ! Από τότε που την πηρα αμέσως ένιωσα καλύτερα και στο θέμα βήχα αλλά και σε όλα τα αλλά συμπτώματα! Περιμένω τώρα να βγω αρνητική για να φύγω από την Κρήτη και να πάω σπιτακι μου ! 
Πολλές βιταμίνες παιδιά ειδικά η βιταμίνη D σώζει ! Ο γιατρός μου είπε πολύ βιταμίνη D και C ! 
Το μόνο που έχω ακόμα είναι ότι δν έχω γεύση και οσμή. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι το λιγότερο αυτό.

----------


## panos19

> Nαι αν το περάσεις ελαφρά όλα καλά και άγια, αν το περάσεις όμως βαριά και το περάσανε βαριά και 33χρονοι και 39χρονοι χωρίς υποκείμενο νόσημα κάποιοι νέοι 45 αρηδες και 40αρηδες πέθαναν κιόλας.
> Και όσοι βγήκαν από τις κλινικές λένε ούτε στον χειρότερο σου εχθρό. Καλύτερα φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να χεις τα μισα


και 100 χρονων στην ιταλια ειχαν ζησει ενω νεοτεροι οχι

----------


## take a break

Μπράβο λεωνη και θα έχεις και φυσικά αντισωματα να το δηλώσεις μόνο για να έχεις free pass, το πέρασες ελαφρά. Αντιβιωση δεν ήξερα ότι δίνουν στον κοβιντ. Για βιταμίνες το έχω ακούσει.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Oχι Κασσανδρα δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα από τον αδερφό σου για το εμβόλιο. Εδώ και άνθρωποι που νοσησαν βαριά από τον ιό δεν κάνανε καθόλου αντισώματα ενώ άλλοι που νοσησαν ελαφρά έχουν φουλ , αυτοπωσ εξηγείται παλι; Είναι όλα πρωτοφανη και γι αυτό μας κάνουν ολα εντύπωση.


Όπως τα λες, πρωτοφανή!

----------


## Λεονη

> Μπράβο λεωνη και θα έχεις και φυσικά αντισωματα να το δηλώσεις μόνο για να έχεις free pass, το πέρασες ελαφρά. Αντιβιωση δεν ήξερα ότι δίνουν στον κοβιντ. Για βιταμίνες το έχω ακούσει.


Ο γιατρός μου είπε προληπτικά όχι για τον κοβιντ αλλά για τις λοιμώξεις που προκαλεί. 
Και μόλις την πηρα αμέσως ξεμπουκωσα και ένιωσα καλύτερα. Ίσως είναι και η ιδέα μου δεν ξέρω. 
Δεν σας κρύβω ότι και εγώ είμαι νοσοφοβικια και έχω πολλές φοβίες. Και ο φόβος μου ήταν τόσο μεγάλος που τα βραδιά με έπιανε τρελή ανασφάλεια. Πιστεύω για εμάς που έχουμε τα θέματα μας είναι ακόμα χειρότερο να το περνάμε..

----------


## take a break

> Ο γιατρός μου είπε προληπτικά όχι για τον κοβιντ αλλά για τις λοιμώξεις που προκαλεί. 
> Και μόλις την πηρα αμέσως ξεμπουκωσα και ένιωσα καλύτερα. Ίσως είναι και η ιδέα μου δεν ξέρω. 
> Δεν σας κρύβω ότι και εγώ είμαι νοσοφοβικια και έχω πολλές φοβίες. Και ο φόβος μου ήταν τόσο μεγάλος που τα βραδιά με έπιανε τρελή ανασφάλεια. Πιστεύω για εμάς που έχουμε τα θέματα μας είναι ακόμα χειρότερο να το περνάμε..


Λεωνη πολύ, πολύ χειρότερα για εμάς. Οι φοβίες μας βάζουν πολλα εμπόδια και δεν ξέρεις που σταματά ή φοβία που αρχιζει ο κοβιντ. Ο ίδιος ο φόβος υπάρχει και για το εμβόλιο, πάμε με τρομερό φόβο.

----------


## Λεονη

> Λεωνη πολύ, πολύ χειρότερα για εμάς. Οι φοβίες μας βάζουν πολλα εμπόδια και δεν ξέρεις που σταματά ή φοβία που αρχιζει ο κοβιντ. Ο ίδιος ο φόβος υπάρχει και για το εμβόλιο, πάμε με τρομερό φόβο.


Αστα να πάνε… εμενα πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού μου έγιναν χειρότερες με όλο αυτό.. με το π νιώσω λίγο περίεργα αμέσως πιστεύω πως έχω δύσπνοια και χρειάζομαι οξυγόνο.. και τρελαίνομαι ! Ακόμα και τώρα είναι μια τέτοια φάση. Νιώθω πως πεθαίνω αυτή την στιγμή…

----------


## take a break

> Αστα να πάνε… εμενα πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού μου έγιναν χειρότερες με όλο αυτό.. με το π νιώσω λίγο περίεργα αμέσως πιστεύω πως έχω δύσπνοια και χρειάζομαι οξυγόνο.. και τρελαίνομαι ! Ακόμα και τώρα είναι μια τέτοια φάση. Νιώθω πως πεθαίνω αυτή την στιγμή…


Λεωνη σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα γιατί εμείς από το άγχος γενικά νιώθουμε ότι πνιγομαστε , βάλε και τα 40αρια μέσα. Μέτρα οξυγόνο αν το βλέπεις ανεβασμένο τότε περνά ο πανικός. Σκεψου το θετικό της υπόθεσης σε λίγες μέρες θα ναι όλα καλά και θα πηγαίνεις οπου θες. Καταλάβες από που το κολλησες;

----------


## Marilou

> Οι τρεις στον θάλαμο δεν ήταν εμβολιασμένοι. Ο παππούς λόγω της άνοιας δεν επικοινωνούσε με το περιβάλλον, ο καημένος. Τον είχαν δεμένο, μόνο με ορό (δεν του έδιναν τροφή) 
> και μάλλον του χορηγούσαν ηρεμιστικά γιατί κοιμόταν συνέχεια. Δεν ήταν δυνατόν να τον ρωτήσει. 
> Η γιατρός είπε ότι αν είχε αντισώματα από το εμβόλιο, ναι, τον βοήθησε το εμβόλιο τον αδελφό μου. *Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε ουσιαστικά "ακύρωσε" την δράση του εμβολίου.*


Καλημερα !
τι εννοεις έπαιρνε κορτιζονη ?
πριν το εμβολιο ,κατα την διαρκεια ή τωρα στο νοσοκομειο ?

Κορτιζονη σε εισπνοουμενο παιρνει και ο αντρας μου στα πλαισια εξαμηνης θεραπειας για το αλεργικο ασθμα που εχει ωστε να ειναι απολυτα καλυμμένος αν σε περιπτωση νοσησει λογο ιστορικου .
Δεν θα μας ανεφερε η γιατρος μας κατι τετοιο γι αυτο θελω να μου πεις .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Καλημερα !
> τι εννοεις έπαιρνε κορτιζονη ?
> πριν το εμβολιο ,κατα την διαρκεια ή τωρα στο νοσοκομειο ?
> 
> Κορτιζονη σε εισπνοουμενο παιρνει και ο αντρας μου στα πλαισια εξαμηνης θεραπειας για το αλεργικο ασθμα που εχει ωστε να ειναι απολυτα καλυμμένος αν σε περιπτωση νοσησει λογο ιστορικου .
> Δεν θα μας ανεφερε η γιατρος μας κατι τετοιο γι αυτο θελω να μου πεις .


Έπαιρνε και λίγο πριν από το εμβόλιο αλλά και μέχρι τώρα, ένα χάπι που έχει κορτιζόνη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για κάποιο πρόβλημα στο γόνατο ή για την νεφρίτιδα που έχει). Στο νοσοκομείο που πήγε του χορηγούσαν μαζί με τα άλλα φάρμακα και αντιβιωτικά, επίσης κορτιζόνη (μάλλον σε μεγάλη δόση). 
Απλά, οι γιατροί στο Αττικό του εξήγησαν ότι ίσως η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε για το γόνατο να εξασθένησε την δράση του εμβολίου. Επίσης, του είπαν ότι και σε ανθρώπους με αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό το εμβόλιο.

----------


## take a break

> Έπαιρνε και λίγο πριν από το εμβόλιο αλλά και μέχρι τώρα, ένα χάπι που έχει κορτιζόνη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για κάποιο πρόβλημα στο γόνατο ή για την νεφρίτιδα που έχει). Στο νοσοκομείο που πήγε του χορηγούσαν μαζί με τα άλλα φάρμακα και αντιβιωτικά, επίσης κορτιζόνη (μάλλον σε μεγάλη δόση). 
> Απλά, οι γιατροί στο Αττικό του εξήγησαν ότι ίσως η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε για το γόνατο να εξασθένησε την δράση του εμβολίου. Επίσης, του είπαν ότι και σε ανθρώπους με αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό το εμβόλιο.


Eπισης ανθρωποι που έκαναν Ιανουαριο, Φεβρουαριο το εμβόλιο και αυτοί πλέον έχουν λίγα αντισώματα και μάλλον θέλουν ξανά και τρίτη δοση τον Σεπτεμβρη.

----------


## Remedy

καλησπερα Λεονη.
πως τα πας;

----------


## Marilou

> Έπαιρνε και λίγο πριν από το εμβόλιο αλλά και μέχρι τώρα, ένα χάπι που έχει κορτιζόνη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για κάποιο πρόβλημα στο γόνατο ή για την νεφρίτιδα που έχει). Στο νοσοκομείο που πήγε του χορηγούσαν μαζί με τα άλλα φάρμακα και αντιβιωτικά, επίσης κορτιζόνη (μάλλον σε μεγάλη δόση). 
> Απλά, οι γιατροί στο Αττικό του εξήγησαν ότι ίσως η κορτιζόνη που έπαιρνε για το γόνατο να εξασθένησε την δράση του εμβολίου. Επίσης, του είπαν ότι και σε ανθρώπους με αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό το εμβόλιο.



Θα κανω μια συζητηση και με την δικη μας γιατρο γιατι απλα μας επισήμανε οτι μονο τα αντιφλεγμωνοδη εχουν σαφη ενδειξη οτι επηρεαζουν τα αντισωματα γι αυτο και στο εμβολιο σου λενε μονο ντεπον ή παναντολ .

Εμας ομως μας ειπε να κανουμε και τεστ αντισωματων μολις παρελθει ενα χρονικο διαστημα και μαλλον ισως οφειλεται και στην κορτιζονη που παίρνει.

Για τα αυτοανοσα το ξερω και μαλιστα ελοχεύει κίνδυνο αναζωπύρωσης δυστηχως ..

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Λεονη

> καλησπερα Λεονη.
> πως τα πας;


Καλησπέρααα! Είμαι καλύτερα δόξα τον Θεό. Ο Κοβιντ μ άφησε λίγο βήχα αλλά όλα καλά βγήκα και αρνητική. 13 μέρες κράτησε !
Το μόνο π έχω και πρπεει να αντιμετωπίσω είναι οι φοβίες που μου άφησε.. τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά με τα ψυχοσωματικά! Χαίρομαι να γυρίσω στην ρουτίνα μου και να συνεχίσω την ψυχοθεραπεία μου να το αντιμετωπίσω και αυτό . Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και υγεία πάνω απ’ολα ! 
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για την παρέα σας εδώ με βοηθήσατε παρά πολύ !

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Καλησπέρααα! Είμαι καλύτερα δόξα τον Θεό. Ο Κοβιντ μ άφησε λίγο βήχα αλλά όλα καλά βγήκα και αρνητική. 13 μέρες κράτησε !
> Το μόνο π έχω και πρπεει να αντιμετωπίσω είναι οι φοβίες που μου άφησε.. τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά με τα ψυχοσωματικά! Χαίρομαι να γυρίσω στην ρουτίνα μου και να συνεχίσω την ψυχοθεραπεία μου να το αντιμετωπίσω και αυτό . Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και υγεία πάνω απ’ολα ! 
> Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για την παρέα σας εδώ με βοηθήσατε παρά πολύ !


Μπράβο, να είσαι πάντα γερή! Μπόρα ήταν και πέρασε.

----------

